# .

## 777

.

    ,    .    ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------

> .


  :Wow:   :Redface:

----------


## sharmel007

,         .    -   )   )

----------

**,    -   :Smilie:

----------


## 777

** ,   ,        ? :Wow:

----------

** , *777*,  , ,       ?    :Embarrassment:

----------

:   
 ,

----------

...       /    ,       ))))          ...    ,        ...       ...       -       ,  ,   2   :Smilie:

----------


## Gvenviwar

:Wink:

----------


## Rodis

> ...      * /   * ,       ))))          ...    ,        ...       ...       -       ,  ,   2


 ...   ...      - ... (   )

  -  , ...  -   ....    ... 
 -     //

----------


## Gvenviwar

:Wow:  **   :yes:

----------


## 777

? ,    ,     ,      . -  ?

----------

?

----------


## Zlatta11

-   ,      ,    3   ,    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

, .... :Wink:

----------


## Marina.Koretskaya

. ,  ,    ,   ,   .

----------


## Zlatta11

> . ,  ,    ,   ,   .


   ,   ? ( ,    ""  , ..    ,   2   ..)

----------


## _

.
   .
  .
      .

----------

> .
>    .
>   .
>       .


    ,  , ,     ,            ))))
           ))))))

----------


## YUM

> ...       /    , ...)


 !
,  ,  :Big Grin: 
,     ,   , , , ...

----------

> !
> ,  ,


  :Smilie:  -   ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> -   ,


  ,    ,    !  - !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mr.Stone

,  ,     . ,   )

----------


## YUM

> ,  ,     . ,   )


   ,    "" .  . :Big Grin: 
 ,    . :Wow:  
 . ,       ,  - ?

----------


## 777

> ,  ,     . ,   )


 ... 500      400  :Wow:    - ""

----------


## Mr.Stone

> ... 500      400    - ""


    ,     ,    ).      ,     .

----------


## 777

*Mr.Stone*, ,   



> 


  :Wow:     .    .      ,  ,    .  :Big Grin:

----------


## sharmel007

> ,     ,    ).      ,     .


 ?    )    ))

 , , , "",   ,     ))

----------


## YUM

> ...    ))
> 
>  , , , ""...


  :Wow:

----------

,      :Smilie: ...,     ,    ...   :Embarrassment: ...
   ,       400        :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ,     ...,     ,    ...  ...
>    ,       400


-,   .    ...
 ,    .    -...
,              .
 , , .  ,        ...

----------

> -,   .    ...


  ,     ,       3   :Smilie: ,        :Smilie:

----------


## sharmel007

)

----------

> )


  ,         :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> )


-....        ,   ,   ,  "" :Big Grin: 
,  !,  ... :Wow:

----------

> -....        ,   ,   ,  ""
> ,  !,  ...


  !!!
. :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> !!!
> .


  ,       . 
 ""   " ".  :Redface:

----------

> ,       . 
>  ""   " ".


 :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> 


.   ,      :Stick Out Tongue: 
   ,   -   ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> .   ,     
>    ,   -   ...


,     ""   :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,     ""


  ... :Redface:

----------


## sharmel007

...     ,    :Wink:

----------

> 


 -  .    ,      .

----------

*sharmel007*,     ,   .  ...

----------


## Zlatta11

, -    :Frown:

----------


## sharmel007

> *sharmel007*,     ,   .  ...


 , ))    ))

----------


## YUM

> , ))    ))


  ... " "!  :Wow:

----------


## igudeva

!!! !!! !!!      ...   ...         (  )    .,        ..?!

----------


## igudeva

,   ,     ,     ...  ,    ... ,  ..

----------

, , .    ,  .      .
  , , -    (   -  ).

----------


## Zlatta11

> , , .    ,  .      .
>   , , -    (   -  ).


..   ? :Redface:

----------

...  :Embarrassment: .   ...     ,   ,  :Embarrassment:     ..

----------


## sharmel007

> ... " "!


,       :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> , , .    ,  .      .
>   , , -    (   -  ).


!!!! 
( ) 
   ,   ,  :    ...
,  
  ( )    .  - ! 
   -  .
      !  () ( "    ") :Wow:

----------


## sharmel007

))

----------


## echinaceabel

> ))


  . :Big Grin:

----------


## Zlatta11

> ... .   ...     ,   ,     ..


.    ,     . :Redface:

----------


## YUM

> .    ,     .


()
     , .
 ,    "". :Big Grin:   "       " :Wow:

----------

?

----------


## YUM

> ?


 .

----------

> .


,

----------


## Arhimed0

> .


 ,     ,

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


        ? :Wow:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?

----------

> ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


      " ". :Big Grin:

----------

> " ".


  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 - , ???    "" ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Zlatta11

> ?


  :yes:   :Smilie:

----------

> .
> 
>     ,    .    ?


      6  3     :yes:  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 6  3


,     . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,     .


  :yes:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 -    !  -  . :Big Grin:

----------

> -    !  -  .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


-. :Big Grin:

----------

> -.


  -  !

----------


## Tan.Ka

,   "" ( ). ,    ,       . -   ?  ?

----------

> ,   "" ( ). ,    ,       . -   ?  ?


 )))        :Big Grin:

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


   ,    -    ?
    -       ,    . :Smilie:

----------

> ,    -    ?
>     -       ,    .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


׸    ?     .   : , ,     . :yes: 
   " ".  -  "".

----------

> ,   "" ( ). ,    ,       . -   ?  ?


        ,            -           :Big Grin:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,            -


:     ,    .             -   .

----------

> :     ,    .             -   .

----------

,   !!! :Wow:

----------

> 


    ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


   " "

 :      ,   -  .     . (  ,  ) :Wink:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?


    ,   - .       ?

----------

> ,   - .       ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


    .

----------

> .


         )))

----------


## Arhimed0

> )))


  ?        (      -  )?
 " "  -   ?

----------


## YUM

> :     ,    .             -   .


    ?
 ,  ,       ,   ,    .
 ,    . 
 -  "   "    - ,        
?     .      ...
,     .      . 
   - .      .  .    ,   .   -   .    ,     -  ,   -   .  .    ,   -  . ,   ,        .
 ,       , , , ,     ... .  :yes:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?
>  ,  ,       ,   ,    .


    .    (  )               .    


> ,  ,       ,   ,   .


      .

----------

> .    (  )               .          .


         )))           :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> )))


-...
  "   ",  -  ,  - , ,    ( --    ,    168-  "")  ,   ,            -  . 
 :Hmm:        ,         ,   -      ?

----------



----------


## Arhimed0

*YUM*,   .               ?
         .      ,     .

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


** ,    !
     ,  .      .    ,  . :Big Grin:

----------

:Wow:

----------

> ׸    ?     .   : , ,     .
>    " ".  -  "".


-        ?
- ...
-     ?
-    !
-    ?
-     ?!

----------


## Zlatta11

> 


  ,    ,    .

----------

> ,    ,    .


   ))

----------


## echinaceabel

> (  )


     ,       (   ?! :Big Grin: ),    ,  ,         ,    ,    ,  ?  -  (    ?) :Wow: 
  ,      -       ,          -    .
  -    ,     . :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> 


()   .  - ! :Big Grin: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
-...      
   -    . :Wow:

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


  !
    ,    .   ,      - .
 ! :Wink:   . :Wink:

----------


## Arhimed0

!!!
  ...  !
   ,     ... :Wow: 
 -  !

-   ?
- .
-    ?
-.
-   ?
- .
-  ?
-  :  !

----------


## sharmel007

:

 - ,   ,      -   ?
 - ,   
 -       -   ?
 - , ,    ...
 -       -   ?
 - , ,   , !

----------


## YUM

> !!!
>   ...  !
>    ,     ...
>  -  !
> ...


 __            ,    ...
     " ",    :Stick Out Tongue: 
  -   .   , ... :Wink:

----------


## Arhimed0

> , ...


 !    -       ,       . :yes:

----------


## YUM

> !    -       ,       .


.
   - ,          .
,  - (    ,   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: ),     , "     " (           ),    -    .
? ,    - . 
  ,         ,    (    ) .        ,             .  ,  ...      -   . ,       .  ,     ,    ...
     ,      .          ,   .
 ...
        -... :Wink:

----------


## Arhimed0

> -.


 :Big Grin:      ?

----------


## Arhimed0

.      ?

      .  :    ()  ?          ?
          ,      ?

----------


## YUM

> .      ?
> 
>       .  :    ()  ?          ?


--...  ,    ! ...  . :Big Grin: 




> ,      ?


"",   ,  .. . !      .   .
       ,  ,     ........ .
 "  "  ,  -     ?   
  , "    "!  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?


    -   .   ,     .  :Redface:

----------


## YUM

> -   .   ,     .


"",      ? 
  ,     ,    .       ... . ,   ,   ,  .
         . 
-,    ,    , , , ! 
-,            ,     . ,     .  , ,       ,       ,    . 
-,      (    )   " ,     -    . ..   ,  - ,     .
 ? -! 
  -! 
    "   ",        .    ,  ,    !   ,    ..  -       ... ,   , !   .  - ! 
  . 
   ,  ,   !    ! 
    ,   -  . 
       "  "!
 , ,     ? " " .
    - !         ....
     ,   !        ...

----------

:Big Grin:      )

----------


## YUM

> )


?   ?    ?
,   ,         . ,   .
-,     . ,   ...
, ,  -  , .      (  . -     ...). , ,  - . 
---..     ,      ,      .      - ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## minavi

> ?
> ,   ,         . ,   .


 :yes:      ,    . -   ,   .

----------


## .

?

----------


## YUM

> ?


(  !)
-  ?  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

.
 -      
    .
   .., ,    ? 
   ? 
 ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


    (  - "    ,  ()  ())

----------

> ?


  ?

----------


## .

> ?


   ,     .      .     .     .

----------


## YUM

> ,     .      .     .     .


  ,   ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,     .      .     .     .


  )))     ( )

----------


## rurushka

,        :Wow:     ....)

----------


## allnetstar



----------


## minavi

> ,           ....)


.  :Smilie: 
       .       .         ( !).    !

----------


## YUM

,    ""       . ,     ,          ...
,        ,          :Stick Out Tongue: 
-! 
  -    , , ,    :Wink: 
  ,        ?    ,      , ...,    :Wow: 
-..., ,     ...   -     ...
      ? 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Depronix

.     .

----------


## 777

> ,     .      .     .     .


   ,    .      -  .

----------

,      - ,   :Wink:

----------

,    (     ..))

----------

> ,    (     ..))


      ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


...   ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?


 ,  -       ? :       ??
   -      ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,  -       ? :       ??
>    -      ?


    ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,      - ,


   :      -      ,    . :Smilie:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?


 ...   -     .
      .    ...             .  -  . (     () -   ) :Redface:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?


   - ?




> ** ,     .


 



> ,    .

----------


## YUM

> ,  -       ? :       ??
>    -      ?


   .  : "   ".      ,   .  ,  ...
       .   ,      .     ,     ... 
          ...
 :Wink:

----------


## Dinchik

> .   ,      .    ,     ...


     ,    .        ?

----------


## YUM

> ?


... :Redface: 
 :Wow:

----------


## Dinchik

.

----------

> ()   .  - !
> 
> 
> -...      
>    -    .


  ,       ,      )))  ,  !
 ,   -     . 

 (   . κῆτος  )   ,       ( ),       .
      ,       ,    .           .

      ,   .

     -  ,  ...  :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> ,   -     .


  . 
 ,  .



> -  ,  ...


... .



> )))  ,  !


! ,      !     -  :Wow:

----------

> ,      !


....   ,       ? :Wow:   - ?     )))

----------


## YUM

> ....   ,       ?  - ?     )))


  :Frown: 
 - ,   .
       -     ...
      .. , ,    .   . :Big Grin:

----------

?

----------


## YUM

> ?


    .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DoradoS



----------


## Cvetta

,   .              .   .    .

----------


## YUM

> ,   .              .   .    .


,  !  :Big Grin:    ,  ... .

----------


## aza1

2-3   .               .       .  ,     1-2      ,    .  .   .

----------

> ,     1-2      ,    .  .


        ...                 ....

----------

> ,     1-2      ,    .


     ,        ,   .   -  .
      -

----------


## gnews

> -


 :yes:  :Mocking: 




> .


   ""  .    !  :Bad:

----------


## dalexander

2-3   
   ,     .  -  Palmolive.   .       .   .  Palmolive     ( -   ).   Palmolive   .  .

----------

> 2-3   
>    ,     .  -  Palmolive.   .       .   .  Palmolive     ( -   ).   Palmolive   .  .


dalexander,   !      ,    !    ,    .    ,  ,   .       ,    ,     .     ,     Pos Progress,  -, ,   ,   ,     ))) , ,   ,    !    ,   ,       (.           ,    -   ,  ,       .

----------


## 72

> 2-3


2-3   ,    . :Big Grin:

----------

?  :Wow: 
    -  . 
 ,   . 
       !  ::condom::

----------


## Arhimed0

2    

        ? :Stick Out Tongue:      ?

----------


## 1990



----------

Head & Shoulders ? :Big Grin:

----------

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 2    
> 
>         ?     ?


!        .

----------


## Arhimed0

> .


  , ,      ?

----------

> , ,      ?


  :Wink:

----------


## Synergenta

> Head & Shoulders ?


   -       .   -     :Redface:

----------

> 


 !     :Diablo:

----------


## Arhimed0

> -


 ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> !


        ?

----------


## Synergenta

> ?


  :Love:  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Girl Impossible: 



> !


 :Shok:  :Fool:    - - !  :Asthanos: 



> ?


,  ""   **  :Girl Sad: 
   -   ! :Dash2:

----------

> 


      ,     




> - - !


     ,      ?




> ,  ""


    ?      -  ,       .  -   :yes: 




> -   !


     -  ?

----------


## Egorrka

:   ,  ,       ,    . ,

----------


## 777

> :   ,  ,       ,    . ,


 :Big Grin:     .              .

----------


## Egorrka

> .              .


,       :Frown:    ,    , ,           :Abuse:

----------


## LenaOk

-  .      .  ,

----------


## LenaOk



----------

> ? ,    ,     ,      . -  ?


...       . ,       ,          .  :yes:

----------

,    , ,     ,     ,      ,  .

----------

,        ,     "", ,   ,      2   .    ,        ,     .

----------


## Arhimed0

** ,             1   
      ,   -

----------

> 


  ,    .

----------


## rstrategy

.

----------


## Arhimed0

:yes:  96 %  :Biggrin:

----------

